# Minikin v2 Kodama Stab Wood



## xRuan (16/2/17)

For all the Minikin lovers... check this beaut.


----------



## Yagya (16/2/17)

Now why did you have to go and do that..
WOW its a must have but will have to save up for few months, no vape stuff..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (16/2/17)

Ag no man. Here I thought I could skip the Minikin craze, then they go make something pretty with two batteries. FOMO starts again


----------



## Neval630 (16/2/17)

Ok so who's bringing them in ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/17)

Neval630 said:


> Ok so who's bringing them in ?



I would be willing to bet eight million rand that @Sir Vape will be... they always bring in all the Asmodus mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PistolJay (17/2/17)

Must.........Resist.........


----------



## Hardtail1969 (5/1/18)

Does anybody know of one for sale?


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (5/1/18)

@Sir Vape has them on the website - it's a beauty


----------



## NikkiK (5/1/18)

They’re stunning!! So unique


----------



## Resistance (16/1/18)

@Rob Fisher if you wanted to spend the 8 mil. or wanted to receive it I think you've won the bet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

Wanted one badly but SV has sold out of all the pretty ones. Can't justify the price for the ones left in stock.


----------



## Resistance (16/1/18)

@Spyro was going to get me a mod.jy weet mos low budget.couldnt decide but liked the geekvape mech and almost got it.then my other half bought a ijust2 rainbow nation for her and ended up giving the thing to me.


----------

